# Auckland, NZ



## angesangles

All things Auckland .


For drivers in auckland what are the rates for Uber X in this city. Hoping to get at least 3 or more posters on here so we can create our own sub forum.


----------



## angesangles

I got my NZ drivers licence this week and am going to try and get more UBER licence to drive there.

I got my NZ drivers licence this week and am going to try and get more UBER licence to drive there.


----------



## angesangles

Do they have UberXL in Auckland?


----------



## angesangles

Do they have surge pricing in Auckland by any chance?


----------



## Uber Eats Scoot

NZ is too small to have a forum for just one city. We need to get a general "New Zealand" forum. Currently there is one for Wellington, but as I said it is too small for it's own forum.


----------

